# Atlas H0-15 in Anyrail



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I was going to build Atlas's HO-15 "Minimum-Size Twice Around" layout from the Atlas HO Book #11. I was going to use this layout as test layout for wiring various Digitrax stuff (block detection, etc.)

When I went to plan the layout in Anyrail, the plan as published didn't work -- it was beyond fudge range or my comfort level of stretching Atlas track. I slightly changed the geometry to make it fit better. Did not really change the parts list much depending on how many pieces are in the Atlas short straight pack #847. Keep in mind one must use the custom #4 turnouts instead of Snap Switches. Also, you must use the correct 30* cross-over (part 173, not 839).

I'm not sure if it is legal for me to publish a photo of the plan, but I have attached the Anyrail file for anyone that might be interested. You might want to change the file's extension to .any


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you have reproduced a published track plan, yes, you may be in violation of copyright laws., but as long as you're not actually selling a copy, I don't think anyone is goi g to mind.

When reproducing track plans, you have to be very careful to match the precise part number. I think the other issue is that Atlas has slightly modified the dimensions of their turnouts, so some of those older published plans don't work as designed. I would, however, send a copy of this to AnyRail with a short note explaining that you couldn't make it work as designed in their software.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you have reproduced a published track plan, yes, you may be in violation of copyright laws., but as long as you're not actually selling a copy, I don't think anyone is goi g to mind.
> 
> When reproducing track plans, you have to be very careful to match the precise part number. I think the other issue is that Atlas has slightly modified the dimensions of their turnouts, so some of those older published plans don't work as designed. I would, however, send a copy of this to AnyRail with a short note explaining that you couldn't make it work as designed in their software.


Yes, I sent the plan to their customer service. I'm sure they hear it all the time. All it takes is putting in the wrong 30* crossing or using a snap switch instead of a #4 custom, and it really goes bonkers. But even matching it for part for part, it was beyond my tolerances. Probably would work in real life.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jackpresley said:


> Yes, I sent the plan to their customer service. I'm sure they hear it all the time. All it takes is putting in the wrong 30* crossing or using a snap switch instead of a #4 custom, and it really goes bonkers. But even matching it for part for part, it was beyond my tolerances. Probably would work in real life.


Well, you can do a lot of fudging in sectional track to make things fit together (and you can change the tolerance in Anyrail). The problem is that fudging is often what makes the difference between a layout that operates smoothly and one that has a lot of derailments and stalls.

Personally, I think a lot of Atlas track plans (and I haven't looked at this one -- you can export plans as a JPEG from AnyRail, which you might want to do so you can post it here) are designed to sell track by cramming as much of it as they can in a small space, without regard for realistic operations, scenery, or structures.

If your heart is set on this one, though, would use a piece o4 two of flex track to solve the misalignment issues.


----------

